# Good Shin Guards without the knee pads...



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Hola,
Did a search and nothing came up quite for what I wanted. My pedals and plant life have been wrecking my shins when on AM/XC rides and want to get something to protect them. My shins never heal as the wounds already there keep getting reopened and on top of that i get new ones all the time. I wasn't really looking at the knee shin guard combo (unless advised otherwise by you guys) as i think that would be a little overkill. Just wanted some recommendations on some shin guards. I'm not too worried about thickness. just want to protect my shins.

Cheers for any advice in advance. :thumbsup:


----------



## swildnm (Aug 23, 2012)

Try G-Form. I have their knee and elbow pads. They are pretty light and provide good protection.
I also have some 661 pads for when I'm willing to wear something heavier and hotter for more protection. They have a shin only pad in their Riot line.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

I have the 661 Veggie shins. They are nice, but definitely go up in size. I have the XL's and I am 5-10 175lbs. I can't imagine wearing mediums, which is what I would expect to be given my height and weight.


----------



## dharel1705 (May 21, 2012)

I ordered a pair of G-Form shin guards that should be arriving today. I was looking for something lightweight that would help protect my shins from flat pedal strikes and vegetation on the trails. I'll likely get a ride in on Saturday morning to try them out.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

69tr6r said:


> I have the 661 Veggie shins. They are nice, but definitely go up in size. I have the XL's and I am 5-10 175lbs. I can't imagine wearing mediums, which is what I would expect to be given my height and weight.


Thanks both for advice,

Im 183 5-10 so you would say go with XLs? my calves are a little over the average stocky-ness.


----------



## dharel1705 (May 21, 2012)

Brockwan said:


> Thanks both for advice,
> 
> Im 183 5-10 so you would say go with XLs? my calves are a little over the average stocky-ness.


I followed the sizing instructions on the G-Form site. Turned out I needed a 2XL. I suggest measuring your calves and going with the corresponding size. If you aren't satisfied with the fit, I've read on here that G-Form will happily exchange them.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Definitely go XL if you get the 661 Veggie shins. Though I just looked them up and I guess they don't make them anymore. Must be replaced by the Riot shins. Not sure about sizing on those.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

K thanks all. appreciate it.


----------



## dharel1705 (May 21, 2012)

Just got home to find my G-Form shin guards waiting for me. I opened them up and tried them on and find them to be a bit snug around the calves. I suggest going a size larger than what G-Form recommends. I'm going to try them on my Saturday morning ride and then determine if I'm going to exchange them.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

dharel1705 said:


> Just got home to find my G-Form shin guards waiting for me. I opened them up and tried them on and find them to be a bit snug around the calves. I suggest going a size larger than what G-Form recommends. I'm going to try them on my Saturday morning ride and then determine if I'm going to exchange them.


Nice, well good luck hope they work out for you. They will prob stretch out a bit over time too.


----------



## swildnm (Aug 23, 2012)

the 661 Riot's are one of the $30 Thursday deals on pricepoint today.


----------



## ralj (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm also looking for something like this which to me would call for something on the thinner and lighter side. I think what I've seen recommended might be too much. You end up adding weight and heat that I am hoping I can minimize for this application.

What I've looked at so far:
I think Veggies are discontinued though there appear to be some around for sale still. I think they're like the Riots. No?
I tried Riots and they were definitely overkill. 
I also tried rhythm knee pads which extend down to shins. Although thin, they are much too hot since the tights section goes so high up the leg and doesn't seem to breathe well.
I was just thinking about a soccer version but I'm not sure.

Anyone else have any other ideas?


----------



## dharel1705 (May 21, 2012)

ralj said:


> I'm also looking for something like this which to me would call for something on the thinner and lighter side. I think what I've seen recommended might be too much. You end up adding weight and heat that I am hoping I can minimize for this application.
> 
> What I've looked at so far:
> I think Veggies are discontinued though there appear to be some around for sale still. I think they're like the Riots. No?
> ...


G-Forms are both light and thin.


----------



## swildnm (Aug 23, 2012)

dharel1705 said:


> G-Forms are both light and thin.


 And have been recommended.


----------



## griftymcgrift (Jul 15, 2013)

this is just a suggestion

i needed shin gaurds but the pedals would only hit from the bottom of my calf down so shin gaurds seemed over kill

i ordered these

POC Joint Ankle Guard | Competitive Cyclist

they cover the exact spot on my legs i need (ankle to about 1/3 the way up my shin)

havent been on a ride yet but just around the neighbor hood and they are perfect


----------



## dharel1705 (May 21, 2012)

I just got back from my 1st ride with the G-Form shin pads. I did a 4 mile loop and pretty much forgot they were on. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I was worried they were a little tight around my calves. That wasn't the case. These pads pretty much feel like wearing a snug pair of knee high socks. I tend to sweat allot, but the pads didn't feel soaked when I took them off. I guess the material breathes pretty well. Overall I'm very pleased and these are a great deal for the price.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

I actually ended up with the 661 riots which are a bit heavier, but in my case thats what i wanted. I also picked them up for $19.98 which was pretty sweet deal imo.
Link: Six Six One Riot Shin Guard | Competitive Cyclist

Theres more for that price on other sites also, just google shop them.


----------



## griftymcgrift (Jul 15, 2013)

took my POC ankle gaurds for my first ride, it was an easy trail so no real chance of me cleating myself. but they cover the exact part that I was always hitting (lower shin, below my calf on the back) and are very comfortable.


----------



## dharel1705 (May 21, 2012)

I just wanted to report back once again on the G-Forms. After a couple of rides, the stitching for the top elastic band is starting to come undone. Needless to say, I'm not too please about this. I'm going to email the company to see what they say.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

Save yourself some aggravation and money..just get a pair of knee high football, baseball or soccer socks and slip a set of soccer shin pads in.. I use under armor baseball socks.. They are super light and breathable and the shin pad inserts will only cost you about 10 bucks.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

ralj said:


> I'm also looking for something like this which to me would call for something on the thinner and lighter side. I think what I've seen recommended might be too much. You end up adding weight and heat that I am hoping I can minimize for this application.
> 
> What I've looked at so far:
> I think Veggies are discontinued though there appear to be some around for sale still. I think they're like the Riots. No?
> ...


This question has been popping up quite a bit lately, usually when people are talking about switching over to flat pedals from clipless, which I did a couple of years ago. I did buy a pair of soccer shin guards and I love them. I don't find them too hot and they are light. You can easily take them on and off when needed if you're wearing with knee pads. And if you find you don't like them, you're only out about $10.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Football shinpads are a good idea but no protection for calves.

I ended up getting the 661 riots for twenty bucks. all way round leg cover. was worth an extra 2 beers less for the week.


----------



## dharel1705 (May 21, 2012)

dharel1705 said:


> I just wanted to report back once again on the G-Forms. After a couple of rides, the stitching for the top elastic band is starting to come undone. Needless to say, I'm not too please about this. I'm going to email the company to see what they say.


G-Form did a full exchange for a larger size, no questions asked. I email the company explaining what happened and requesting an exchange. I received an email shortly after saying that I would receive a 2nd email with a shipping label. I packed up the torn shin pads and sent them out last Wednesday. G-Form received them on Thursday and immediately sent out the larger pair, which I then received on Friday. G-Form picked up the tab for all the shipping. This has to be the easiest exchange I've ever had with an e-tailer. What a great company!


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Just a report or update. The riot shins have saved my shins countless times now I can't remember. One of my best buys to date. My buddy I ride with ended up getting the same pair too as he saw that cheese grated shins wasn't an issue for me anymore.


----------



## teamsantacruzmia (Nov 2, 2015)

I was totally thinking about doing this.....

"Save yourself some aggravation and money..just get a pair of knee high football, baseball or soccer socks and slip a set of soccer shin pads in.. I use under armor baseball socks.. They are super light and breathable and the shin pad inserts will only cost you about 10 bucks."


----------



## Matt_Andrews (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi, I wonder if any of you guys have already tried Admiral shin guards? I saw a lot of good deals and discounts on shin guards from this site https://www.soccerx.com/Equipment/Player-Equipment/shinguards and I'm leaning towards getting something from Adidas or Nike just based on their brands' reputation as well as the variety of design and colorways available. However I saw that they carry Admiral and I just wanna know if they're any good? Thanks for any input you guys may add!

Btw, they carry a lot of shin guards without the knee pads too!


----------

